# Counter auf Spielfeld



## Binbose (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Ich programmiere gerade mein erstes kleines Spiel, und bisher klappt auch alles soweit.
Nun möchte ich aber einen Counter implementieren, der im Hintergrund (also so das man "rüberlaufen" kann) des Spielfelds die Punkte hochzählt. 
Bisher habe ich es mit g.drawString() probiert (wird überhaupt nicht gezeichnet) und mit einem JLabel (flackert, ist immer im Vordergrund, trotz setOpaque(false) kein durchsichtiger Hintergrund)



```
package Project1;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Font;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferStrategy;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class Frame extends JFrame{
	
	final Background bg;
	final Ninja ninja;
	private List<Enemy> enemys;
	private BufferStrategy strat;
    private Integer hochzahlen;
	
	public Frame(Ninja ninja, Background bg, List<Enemy>enemys){
		super("Ninja");
		addKeyListener(new Keyboard());
		addMouseListener(new Maus());
		this.ninja =ninja;
		this.bg=bg;
		this.enemys=enemys;
		
	}
	
	public void makeStrat() {
		createBufferStrategy(2);
		strat = getBufferStrategy();
	}
	
	public void repaintScreen(){
		Graphics g=strat.getDrawGraphics();
		draw(g);
		g.dispose();
		strat.show();
	}
	
	private void draw(Graphics g){
		g.setColor(new Color (100,100,100));
		g.fillRect(0, 0, 800, 600);
		g.drawString(""+hochzahlen,10,10);
		g.drawImage(ninja.getLook(), ninja.getBounding().x, ninja.getBounding().y, null);
		for(int i = 0; i<enemys.size(); i++){
			Enemy e = enemys.get(i);
			g.drawImage(e.getLook(), e.getBounding().x, e.getBounding().y, null);
		}
		
	}

}
```


----------



## SnauceSnauce (19. Mai 2014)

Wo hast du g.drawString(), hingesetzt als du es versucht hast?


----------



## Bananabert (20. Mai 2014)

Moin,

du zeichnest deinen Counter mit der selben Farbe wie der Hinterrund, dann kann man es nicht sehen.
Setze die Farbe auf eine andere, bevor du deinen Counter zeichnest.


----------



## Androbin (20. Mai 2014)

Und da wir gerade beim Thema sind *8*
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht hierbei zur Hand gehen ???
Verrückte Größenverhältnisse
Mein Spiel will sich nicht zeichnen lassen


----------

